

Cyber war will not happen, at least not how you think [Thomas Rid] - cpymchn
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/commentary/cyberspace-is-not-a-combat-zone/article13035562/

======
mtgx
> "But if you put intelligence agencies in charge of cybersecurity, they’re
> more likely to apply an offensive mindset to the problem than ministries of
> interior.”

That's exactly what I thought would happen, and exactly what _did_ happen.
They keep asking for more funds and new bills to increase the power of cyber
"security", and to "defend" us, but instead they go and make stuff like
Stuxnet and Flame with that money, and committing countless acts of war
against other countries (including hacking and spying on their systems).

